# Todays $500 longtail tuna



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After the highlight of landing this 16.5kg longtail tuna at Black Rock this morning, I discovered my car had a smashed passenger window.

As it turns out, scumbag thieves stole a lousy 4 bucks, a pair of shorts and a Tshirt.

I've been quoted $505 to supply and fit a new window.

Tuna really is an expensive fish ''


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wow. You are really braining them at the moment dan. another one for the hall of fame...well done.

that's a BIG fish.

any video?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

$30/kg is a bit steep.

But still a very nice fish.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better fresh sashimi in a Japanese restaurant would be close to $500 a KG.

So your way ahead.

Great fish by the way.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful Tuna! shame the day has a cloud over it due to some scum!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lovely tuna Dan but a real shame about the car.

Used to be a big camp of feral types camped in the scrub just south of the hard right bend in the road at Wooyung, I was beach fishing there and one evening about 15 came out of the scrub to fish and was told by a local they worked the dunes for parked cars regularly


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSId9mQAAArXgAASQAMAQBAAP+fegCAAUKAAAMmQRT9KeoabIJpmk0BIb+isaaoBVvjkEZkJRhTkcDxNfEd34jcWyZcyBllszvotLDeJ02IW/F3JFOFCQIh32ZA=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Dan,

It's a shame about the car, but at least the fish is awesome. Well Done


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I just realised they also stole my official Amart all sports $8.95 brag mat.

Now I'm really P#[email protected] off!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope the bastard got glass in his/her eyes and goes blind. Not normally a mean word from me, but this time I mean every word of it. Add a savage infection and the wobbly bits fall off. Fair enough to say the brains have already rotted away......

Cheers mate, and fantastic fish :evil: :evil: Andybear


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats a big fish Dan,well done mate.and the surf was up big time early in the morning, did you get out ok.
The rats are stealing stuff out of cars in the area thats no good. we may have to park out on the road with a bit more traffic about instead of in the car park.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Fantastic fish - you must be stoked. Sorry about the car though.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

great fish dan...this is the plan..we lie in wait one day,catch the lowlifes coming out of the scrub,pin him down,a quick bashing and then cast a 10/0 treble in there body and crank like crazy with the t-curve.That will teach them not to break into cars.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

spottymac said:


> the surf was up big time early in the morning, did you get out ok.


Because it was so gnarly, I took a photo of an active set when I got into shore. Mate, I was millimetres from getting absolutely mauled.

Seriously, I saw a crest building in front of me on the final wave and openly screamed "Nooooooooo". I paddled like crazy toward it. The nose lifted, the yak went over my head, I got thrown off and my paddle landed six feet in front of me. I knew I just made it because I was getting sucked backwards in the bluewater instead of the whitewash.

I jumped on the yak in surfer position and paddled towards my paddle as another set approached - Phew!!!! When that wave passed without incident, I paddled like crazy out wide to the safety zone and thanked the sea gods for letting me through.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what a fish :shock:

set a rat trap under your seat, they are sure to stick a hand under there :twisted:

Kerry


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hay thats a good idea anyone got any rabbit or dingo traps hanging up out the back shed.
That will fix the bastard 
Are you going out again in the morning for another go Dan,l might be able to get down there to ride gunshot for you the weather is looking good.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Highs and lows of humanity. Glad you're on the right side of the ledger Dan. Cracker fish


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Another classic fish Dan!!
When I saw your post, I straight away thought the obvious, that you'd caught a tuna and sold it for $500.
Bloody a**holes!!!
I love couta's idea!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great fish spooled , sshhhiiissh you can sure fish pal, what a low act these scums pull off , i lost $ 500 worth of paddling gear last time i got broken into , i have not been back to that spot again , and thats 10 years ago.

i reckon if you leave a large note on both front side windows, throw a pair of size 16 work boots on the seat in the front together with a well worn copy of "guns magazine and some empty cartridge shells scattered around the seat , then writ the note and say ''hey Bubba, the giant and i have just gone for a few minutes,weve gone hit mans house for more ammo, back soon , dont try to get in the bloody car mate , the two snakes are loose in there and they have got the shits bigtime, they bit my cousin knuckles this morning and hes in hospital doing it tough.Give em a wide berth mate :shock: :shock:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome fish Dan,

Things like that really p":{@#$% me off and I had a incident like that in Byron about two months ago when some low life stole my daughters surf board off the car.' The Doos'
Ja that's it Couta 1 fight fire with fire just like e'Africa
Well looking on the bright side ,imagine if you blanked out there today,man that would have really sucked......
Dan The Legend............

Safa


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a bummer that your car was broken into. But, WOW, what a fish. That's got to take the sting out of it a little. Good job with the surf. That looks like a "go fish in the bay" type of day for me. Very impressive.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Awesome awesome fish!

So are you going to tell us the story of how you caught him, fought him and boated him? There's got to be one hell of a story there!

Bummer about the window dude.

JT


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

> then cast a 10/0 treble in there body and crank like crazy with the t-curve.


Or use them as live bait for sharks........


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

For those who have requested the nitty gritty of the actual longtail battle, read on.

Like Billybob mentioned in todays spaniard post, all fish are different and this longtail fight had its own unique differences.

I woke up without the alarm at 6.30am. The absence of wind forced me to get off my butt and spend a few minutes getting the kit together. This week I got rapid packing down to a fine art after two failed attempts due to massive swells. Finally the day arrived when I could test out the new Scupper Pro custom centre hatch (See DIY section).

After getting through the surf zone I realised the centre hatch bungee wasn't clipped on. Test results were positive: Water definately does gets into the yak when the hatch door is left wide open during a surf launch. This water penetration problem is easily solved by clipping on the bungee cord.

After sponging out the yak for about ten minutes and regaining my breath from the near death surf experience, I clipped on the trusty "leopard", a customised Halco diver which got brained a few times on the boat over summer but remained fishless from the yak.

For ten minutes I trolled the heavy Spheros/Tcurve combo as I made my way out to the reef. So much for the leisurely day chasing snapper on softs using the 6kg spin rod that was sitting idle in the vertical rod holder.

Whack! The yak suddenly turned sideways but I couldn't hear the strike alarm. When I looked up, the Tcurve was bent over and line was stripping off the reel but no sound. The ratchet died - Oh well!

When I grabbed the rod, I loaded it up and felt a solid fish as I tightened the drag knob. The yak straightened and a short, fast tow began. Then the fish changed direction, and again, and again, and again. At the first sight of colour I thought shark, then I saw a big flash of silver before it disappeared back under the yak and out the other side - Yipee, a beautiful tuna!

As we settled into a sparring routine, I was able to rapidly clear the deck by simply opening the centre hatch to pop the tackle tray inside the hull. After that I put the GPS around my neck to have clutter free workspace. Perfect!

After about 10 minutes the longtail ran out of steam. I bloodlessly gaffed him in the jaw and jammed his head into the centre hatch before giving him the donger. When it was quickly pacified, I popped open the front hatch, slid the tuna into the hull and made deep incisions behind the pectoral fins (The fastest way to bleed a tuna).

This fish was full of arcs and turns. When I revisited the track log on the GPS last night, the yak had made three full figure eight loops in a 300 metre radius as well as a few serious zig zags. Total linear towing distance was 1.4km.

Thank you fish! So far you've made four families very happy and there are still a few meals left. RESPECT.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Great Read....

RESPECT. That one awsome fish.


----------

